
oops - spricket
My bad
======
dang
Your account isn't banned. Every comment starts out with one point. Two or
more means it was upvoted, zero or less means it was downvoted.

Could you stop now please?

~~~
spricket
Yeah sorry I have an issue with mass paranoia. Also you banned me before years
ago TBH. I deserved it but tried to be decent since then.

Sorry

~~~
dang
No problem.

------
notshadowbanned
uhh, you're not shadowbanned bud. I can read all of your posts.

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
notshadowbanned
what's going on? the admins/mods here are b a d

I'm upvoting everything of yours. Is your karma not budging?

~~~
spricket
Meh

------
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

------
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

------
spricket
Meh

~~~
spricket
Meh

